# Sexy new Japanese panty Jeans combo!



## Kaki (Apr 18, 2007)

This is a fashon feature that I can dig.   

Link




_Japan has come out with another sexy and edgy fashion trend with these Bikini Jeans that act as both underwear and jeans._


----------



## MasterFreinz (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, those are hardcore.


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 18, 2007)

KITAAAAAAAAAAA~ !!!!

Japan wins again   !!!


----------



## Masaki (Apr 18, 2007)

Why can't I go there, dammit...?


----------



## e p o d c h a n (Apr 18, 2007)

Lol, ridiculous. This stuff never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## ̣ (Apr 18, 2007)

Must...undo...knots...


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Apr 18, 2007)

This could very well be the best thing anyone has ever made.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 18, 2007)

Um, woah. They look kind of silly to me. ^^;


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 18, 2007)

e p o d c h a n said:


> Lol, ridiculous. This stuff never fails to make me laugh.



You're either a tasteless girl, or a very gay male. Can't you see the smexyness ?? WAIST-CHAN !!! (read Ai Kora to understand)


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 18, 2007)

All I can say is

AWW SKEET SKEET SKEET


----------



## Adonis (Apr 18, 2007)

Too bad only fat chicks wear stuff like this in a failed attempt to boost their sex appeal/self-esteem.

You guys see the light at the end of the tunnel; I see the train.


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 18, 2007)

0________o

why cant the japanese just play playstation? they have too much time on their hands...wait. didnt they invent the playstation?? wtf


----------



## EXhack (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh hell yeah...


----------



## Toad Hermit (Apr 18, 2007)

imagine a gay guy wearing that.. Seriously ladies would you wear that?


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 18, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Too bad only fat chicks wear stuff like this in a failed attempt to boost their sex appeal/self-esteem.
> 
> You guys see the light at the end of the tunnel; I see the train.



I see the third rail fucking up everyone.


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 18, 2007)

Toad Hermit said:


> imagine a gay guy wore that



...

Thank you. You just gave me the urge to vomit and then wash my mind from that mental image. With your blood.

*vomits in corner* OMG !! HE'S HAVING A BONER !! *bleeaaarrrrgggggghhhh !!!!*


----------



## Chee (Apr 18, 2007)

Toad Hermit said:


> imagine a gay guy wore that



Don't give them ideas.


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 18, 2007)

Ew. The only girls who would wear that would be complete tarts...


----------



## Woahtherebuddy (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh man....those fat chicks you always see wearing things they really shouldn't......

God forbid...


----------



## Toad Hermit (Apr 18, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> ...
> 
> Thank you. You just gave me the urge to vomit and then wash my mind from that mental image. With your blood.
> 
> *vomits in corner* OMG !! HE'S HAVING A BONER !! *bleeaaarrrrgggggghhhh !!!!*



OMG Sorry, hahahaha


----------



## Kaki (Apr 18, 2007)

> Too bad only fat chicks wear stuff like this in a failed attempt to boost their sex appeal/self-esteem.


  That's not an issue in Japan! And Its not always the case here......



> imagine a gay guy wore that


 I was just thinking about hard gay trying it on.....but he's not a real gay.


----------



## SGL (Apr 18, 2007)

Ew. That's funny, but gross. No self-respecting girl would wear that. I'm almost tempted to think is like a "fashion parody" of the skanks who pull their thongs up.


----------



## e p o d c h a n (Apr 18, 2007)

T4R0K said:


> You're either a tasteless girl, or a very gay male. Can't you see the smexyness ?? WAIST-CHAN !!! (read Ai Kora to understand)



Of course I see it. I didn't say it wasn't hot.  I just found it humorous.


----------



## Sara (Apr 18, 2007)

only slutty bitchiz would wear this.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 18, 2007)

Those jeans are racist.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 18, 2007)

Its a cool trend....


----------



## Saya (Apr 18, 2007)

Japan is full of whores


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 18, 2007)

two simple words:

HOT DAMN!


----------



## Almaseti (Apr 18, 2007)

Those look uncomfortable.  And no pockets?


----------



## Chee (Apr 18, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> That's not an issue in Japan! And Its not always the case here......
> 
> I was just thinking about hard gay trying it on.....but he's not a real gay.



Panty-jeans are the new cowboy-pants.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 18, 2007)

Toad Hermit said:


> iSeriously ladies would you wear that?




No.  No, I wouldn't.  They look like they'd give away Victoria's secrets to anybody who cared to look & I prefer to be more selective of who sees the goods.


----------



## Gene (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks slutty.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Apr 18, 2007)

OMG, that's looks stupid haha. I would laugh at anyone who wears that. I think I saw boxer pants combo as well.


----------



## Goom (Apr 18, 2007)

damn next people will be wearing undies outside.  Seriously with the way fashion is going today its like a race to see who can make the sluttiest outfit without showing off the privates.


----------



## Theneonwind (Apr 18, 2007)

Please don't come to America. Not only would I never wear that, I don't want to see any one else wearing it either. Please don't come to America.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 18, 2007)

First Bilk and now this.

Japan is so kinky.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm hoping see-through clothing will catch on.  The original purpose was for warmth.  I'm looking to limit clothes to just that as much as possible.


----------



## Purgatory (Apr 18, 2007)

Why not just go ahead and wear panties over your pants? It's that simple, people.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2007)

Japan is superior.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 18, 2007)

LOL @ Americans saying only sluts would wear this.(And yes I'm an American)

I hope it catches on,no worse than showing off some cleavage. I wanna go to a party with a train of girls wearing these. Step your clothing game up ladies,import them.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 18, 2007)

> Not only would I never wear that, I don't want to see any one else wearing it either. Please don't come to America.


Please do!! Just a little bit...
And of course you'd not be cut out for it.


----------



## Lord of Mikawa (Apr 18, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> LOL @ Americans saying only sluts would wear this.(And yes I'm an American)
> 
> I hope it catches on,no worse than showing off some cleavage. I wanna go to a party with a train of girls wearing these. Step your clothing game up ladies,import them.


lol at the last line.

Back on subject,the pants seem kinda silly to me. Why don't they just walk around in their underwear?


----------



## TFC-Dokebi (Apr 18, 2007)

This fashion will never work in the United States..
Mainly because there aren't enough women with chiseled abdomens.


----------



## Iria (Apr 18, 2007)

They look ridiculous, even on people with perfect bodies @____@

Why must we subject ourselves to that?


----------



## TFC-Dokebi (Apr 18, 2007)

Iria said:


> They look ridiculous, even on people with perfect bodies @____@
> 
> Why must we subject ourselves to that?



Ridiculous indeed!

Mini skirts and bikinis still do the trick.
There isn't a need for these jeans yet.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 18, 2007)

> Why must we subject ourselves to that?


 If you have the body.....


----------



## The Internet (Apr 18, 2007)

niccceeeeeeeeee


----------



## Rori (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd die before wearing those.

They look absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Shinobikitty (Apr 18, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> This is a fashon feature that I can dig.
> 
> Link
> 
> ...



I havent read the rest of this thread but I think they are werid but cute in a crazy cute way!!! I would wear them to the club!


----------



## MasterFreinz (Apr 18, 2007)

Its like a 2-for-the-price-of-1 offer at the nearest supermarket, except with jeans.

Its a bargain!


----------



## Jazz (Apr 18, 2007)

It's official.

I'm moving to Japan


----------



## meatballs2007 (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks stupid... but sexy.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh thanks right when I get the perverted stuff out of my mind.....


----------



## MasterFreinz (Apr 18, 2007)

Tokoyami said:


> Oh thanks right when I get the perverted stuff out of my mind.....



It's definately a sign.


----------



## kahlmoo (Apr 18, 2007)

lol the girl on the 3rd pic from that link is clearly a prostitute calling up her pimp.  XD. Seriously, only the fat chicks or gay guys will where this only to have their obese stretch-marked thighs leaking out the sides.


----------



## The Hungry Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

Hmm, this has japan written all over it.. (theres a joke there somewhere)

This is gonna sound realy geeky, but this looks like the kinda crazy custome an anime charcter would wear, not that theres anything wrong with that


----------



## Purple haze (Apr 18, 2007)

*Imagines what that would look like on a round ass*.... Nah it still would look trashy.


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 18, 2007)

And nothing says "I feel sexy" better than a double-felled denim seam up your asscrack.


----------



## Misa (Apr 18, 2007)

XD

lol i wonder if they accept them at school


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 18, 2007)

on certain issues like this, I would say "only in America" but for now, I say, "only in Japan..."


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh this has just opened up a whole can of worms into gender appropriate garments. Still, I'm not surprised by their inventions, the question for me is, why now and not any sooner?


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 18, 2007)

damn, thats just so hawt! yipee!


----------



## Skrelle (Apr 19, 2007)

Gief Japanese girl


----------



## hanshi (Apr 19, 2007)

So, she's not wearing any underwear?

:3


----------



## _Hurley_ (Apr 19, 2007)

They look stupid, why would you wear that.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh hell yeah. It is time to pack my bags and go to the land of the rising sun.


----------



## Zodd (Apr 19, 2007)

They need to pass laws restricting this outfit to hot women. That top girl has the right stuff, but click on the link and look at the third pic. Yuck. She looks like a cheap, used up whore.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't like them :/ It's a creative idea I suppose.


----------



## ☠ (Apr 19, 2007)

Actually, those jeans are from *Brazil*, not Japan.

You can actually order them online at this website:



All I can say is that those jeans look dead uncomfortable. 

Edit: Who the hell would pay eighty-buck for jeans?!


----------



## TekJounin (Apr 19, 2007)

Morrigan said:


> Edit: Who the hell would pay eighty-buck for jeans?!



If I paid 1/2 that much, I'd want a whole pair, at the least.


----------



## sonteen12 (Apr 19, 2007)

if i want those pants, I can just cut my regular jeans some holes..(or wear a jean-colored thong and very low-rise pair of pants..)


----------



## Kaki (Apr 19, 2007)

Sure, please; get thrifty and make your own!


----------



## biganubis (Apr 29, 2007)

Thats hot! Another reason why I want to go to Japan.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 30, 2007)

TekJounin said:


> No.  No, I wouldn't.  They look like they'd give away Victoria's secrets to anybody who cared to look & I prefer to be more selective of who sees the goods.



I can understand what this female means. 

It would be crazy if it was part thong instead...or G-string.


----------



## TreeofSephri (Apr 30, 2007)

That is so tasteless and offensive.  What happened pride and shame.  What happened to women who were actually ladies?  Where are those women?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2007)

This is either the greatest invention of our generation, or just bringing us one more step closer to Armageddon.


----------



## IcedEarth28 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hah, wow. If those became popular, it'd become even harder to concentrate in class then it already is with how girls are dressing.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 30, 2007)

Fashion's a bit silly when you take a step back and look at what people do, isn't it?


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 30, 2007)

I approve


----------



## Arachnia (Apr 30, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Too bad only fat chicks wear stuff like this in a failed attempt to boost their sex appeal/self-esteem.
> 
> You guys see the light at the end of the tunnel; I see the train.



sad but true


----------



## Goodfellow (Apr 30, 2007)

So...anyone got a few more of those picks? Because that's some hot cloths alright^^


----------



## Knightblood (Apr 30, 2007)

Jackpot! They finally did it.


----------



## knight_z (Apr 30, 2007)

That's hot


----------



## Danse (Apr 30, 2007)

they look cool, not sure if i would wear them though lol


----------



## buzzan (Apr 30, 2007)

crap fashion sense


----------



## Distant Skies (Apr 30, 2007)

aaah... I dod not fancy this...


----------



## LynnAzure (May 1, 2007)

denim bikini? ew


----------



## Bya Bya (May 1, 2007)

eeewwww... imagine the wardrobe malfunction.... D:


----------



## Byakuya (May 1, 2007)

I'm not quite sure how I feel about this new fashion trend..


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 1, 2007)

Segolene Royal will ban it from french school.


----------



## Zhongda (May 1, 2007)

mmm camel toe


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 1, 2007)

As if current muffin tops weren't bad enough...


----------



## Buskuv (May 1, 2007)

ROFL

I like this, as much as it is... well, distracting.


----------



## Lovewitches (May 1, 2007)

I smell possible rape for that chick


----------



## Cavalorn (May 1, 2007)

Japanese people are weird... I really can't see anyone daring to actually WEAR that. Yeah, whatever ...


----------



## Buskuv (May 1, 2007)

I can see people _here_ wearing that.

*cough*Not that I would mind...*cough*


----------



## Keramachi (May 1, 2007)

No class. None at all.


----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (May 1, 2007)

Bya Bya said:


> eeewwww... imagine the wardrobe malfunction.... D:



Wow yea I think we'd see a bit much wouldnt we...


Anyway I love Japan for this, I wonder if my girlfriend would wear a pair...


----------



## shinjowy (May 1, 2007)

lovewitches said:


> I smell possible rape for that chick



Product to be used with Rape-X!!


----------



## Yellow (May 1, 2007)

I'm so moving to Japan now.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (May 1, 2007)

It's hot but too revealing.
I mean walking around a mall with my girlfriend wearing that...
I'd feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Yellow (May 1, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> It's hot but too revealing.
> I mean walking around a mall with my girlfriend wearing that...
> I'd feel uncomfortable.



Walking around a mall with my girlfriend wearing that I'd feel horny.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (May 1, 2007)

Gotta admit...when you see it, you won't forget it!


----------



## Citan (May 1, 2007)

its only a matter of time till assless chaps become wearable in public


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (May 1, 2007)

Nice....I guess  Though, those jean will only look good on SKINNY/hot girls. If it comes to large/fat girls.....it's pretty scary (no offense to anyone, of course).

Though, the style reminds me of a couple of pictures of models in U.S wearing low waist jeans and their thong straps showing.....actually it's practicly the same thing


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 1, 2007)

Whoooo those are HOT. Why cant they have that stuff here in America and Canada...


----------



## Hwon (May 2, 2007)

Naruto_Sama said:


> It's hot but too revealing.
> I mean walking around a mall with my girlfriend wearing that...
> I'd feel uncomfortable.



That would be the bulge in your pants.  The next logical step is to extended the crotch area of all the mens jeans to allow for the adverse effect of allowing women to wear those in public.


----------



## Tatsuki (May 2, 2007)

this = more rapes in bullet trainz 

its hot but i dont like it. not cause some of girls can wear it, it just looks uncomfortable and ridiculous lol

best thing i say is wear bikini panties and pull your jeans down. then you gonna be like those ghetto guys with their jeans down to their ankles.


----------



## Saria19 (May 2, 2007)

You are all a bunch of horny guys, aren't you? No way in hell would I be caught DEAD in a pair of those things. I like my clothes large, loose, baggy, and comfortable.


----------



## Kaki (May 2, 2007)

> its only a matter of time till assless chaps become wearable in public


 I hope so.....



> You are all a bunch of horny guys, aren't you?


 No, we're just humans



> No way in hell would I be caught DEAD in a pair of those things. I like my clothes large, loose, baggy, and comfortable.


 That's probably the way it should be.


----------



## Tuga-kun (May 2, 2007)

I wouldn't mind my gf wearing that... at home


----------



## abfluvver (May 2, 2007)

Not only does that look extremely trashy, but man... that looks very uncomfortable.
If I'm going to inconvenience myself for the sake of fashion, it'd better be for something actually _fashionable_.


----------



## Kotonoha (May 2, 2007)

Wow, that looks uncomfortable. o__O DO NOT WANT


----------



## Lullebulle (May 3, 2007)

I approve O____O


----------



## Michael Jordan (May 3, 2007)

wow that looks hot... i would so buy that for the wifey


----------



## Narutokun_ (May 4, 2007)

wow I think I'm in love cant wait to go to Japan this summer


----------



## Omolara (May 4, 2007)

That looks really trashy, and not at all comfortable. No woman with any self-respect (or fashion sense) would wear that in public.


----------



## CantPwnJesus (May 5, 2007)

haha im so down....i could look at that all day although i dont think that meets most public schools dress codes


----------



## Ember* (May 5, 2007)

Man that's crazy, what a weird design, I would love to see those here In England, but I have to admit It does have its qualitys ^^


----------



## Fatima (May 5, 2007)

AstaghfirAllah. Why do they do this? Don't they have any dignity. Don't they now that this will lead them to hell. Why do we women do this? For men? Paradise is full of men, sp why not be patient and wait?!?!


----------



## Dango (May 5, 2007)

I'm sure these make every prostitute's job 30% easier. 
It's practically like waving a blinking neon sign that says, "Do me! I'm cheap! I'm easy! I'm sleazy!"


----------



## Amaretti (May 5, 2007)

Fatima said:


> AstaghfirAllah. Why do they do this? Don't they have any dignity. Don't they now that this will lead them to hell. Why do we women do this? For men? Paradise is full of men, sp why not be patient and wait?!?!



If hell is full of hot women wearing Panty Jeans I AM THERE.

Also, BTW, the character in your avatar is a god-hating atheist. He's going to hell too.


----------



## kimidoll (May 5, 2007)

They look like whores to me.


----------



## coriander (May 5, 2007)

Girls wearing that and walking on sidewalks would definitely stop a heavy traffic, or can prolly cause car accidents.


----------



## haotehmao (May 5, 2007)

Dango said:


> I'm sure these make every prostitute's job 30% easier.
> It's practically like waving a blinking neon sign that says, "RAPE ME! RAPE ME!"



Fixed for ya.


----------



## hcheng02 (May 5, 2007)

You know, I swear I've seen anime characters wear things like that before. I think it was in an episode of a Ghost in a Shell TV series. It was Motoko Kusanagi, who is the show's dose of fan service and has a habit of dressing like a slut.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (May 5, 2007)

Thats awful!


----------



## Shandi (May 5, 2007)

Every once in a while you'll see a girl walking around like that anyway though...


----------



## Kaki (May 5, 2007)

> It was Motoko Kusanagi, who is the show's dose of fan service and has a habit of dressing like a slut.


 She's also the main characher, but meh. 

Well, I see you all like it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 5, 2007)

I find it sad that a thread of this caliber can make it this far.


----------



## Nikitaa (May 6, 2007)

omfg, these new jeans suck o_O''


----------



## Jink (May 6, 2007)

I guess the real question is, girls: would you actually wear that?


----------



## Nikitaa (May 6, 2007)

Jink said:


> I guess the real question is, girls: would you actually wear that?



nah, only if i had to end up working as a whore.. maybe then.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 6, 2007)

Motoko is not a fucking slut! She would kick your ass!



Hwon said:


> That would be the bulge in your pants.  The next logical step is to extended the crotch area of all the mens jeans to allow for the adverse effect of allowing women to wear those in public.



Even if you were being sarcastic, I think the original poster of that quote meant that he would feel uncomfortable with other guys checking out his girl. And most likely his family and friends thinking that he's dating a slut/whore.


----------

